# Question from a fisherman



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello duck/geese hunters, I have a coulple questions. I fish a small lake, 500 acres that is open to waterfowl hunting and I have recently just experienced fishing alongside hunters on the lake. Questions are:

1 What are courtesy and safetyu distances?

2 Do I need to be concerned about falling pellets?

3 It almost seems safer to be closer if your shooting at the sky? Is this correct?

4. Although I will be fishing an empty bay, it seems to unerve me when I hear 3 blasts waiting for shot to rain down on me. Is this a realistic concern?

5. Should I be allowed to fish at these times? I know I can, therfore I will. If fishing can be done I am doing it at this time of year.... but it seems moderatley unsafe?

Shoot me straight, I know nothing of hunting.

Thanks,
Bassthumb


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

1) stay as far away as possible. Duckhunters go to great lengths to try and hide from waterfowl. A fishing boat a few hundred yards away will keep any duck or goose away from the decoys.

2) If you are not too close I would say there is no concern. I would not look up in the air when you hear a shot for eye safety.

3) Do not get too close to a hunters decoy spread this will really cause a confrontation of some sort.

4) Pellets can hit you if you are in the shot pattern.

5) Sure you can fish. Just give us a wide berth when doing so.
A) If you see a bunch of decoys stay away.
B) Waterfowl Hunters only have a 60 day season 
C) Use common sense when dealing with hunters.

These are my thoughts on the questions you asked.
Good Luck and be safe
Ducksdemise


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with ducksdemise..

I'm a fisherman too.

Shot will travel and drift far with the wind... its harmless to you unless you get one in the eye.... 
Goose hunting this early season we confirmed that shot will travel at least150-200 yds with the right angle... and that was with VERY little wind.

Last year a bassfisherman literally was up on shore casting away... only 20 yds from our decoys.... 3 of us were very patient until my buddy coughed very loudly and they seemed to get the point and left... i doubt other guys would be as polite.

You gotta remember- alot of lakes that allow hunting- hunters are designated to one spot.. we have to set up within 20-30 yds of an exact spot- wether it for a drawing or whatever.... fisherman can go anywhere.

most waterfowl hunters work VERY hard to conceal themselves and be up before the butt-crack of dawn and setup before shooting time and piss off their spouse's and spend alot of money on decoys/dogs/calls/guns- Ohio is not the best waterfowling state so alot of guys get 2-3 chances all day at filling their bag.... so they can get a little testy if you cruise up on their setup.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

ohio revised code
1533.03 harassment of hunter and fisherman

A- No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means:
(1)Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished....


"he knows or should know" - if you are fishing in amongst the deployed decoys as an example - I think that is an indication that you are in the wrong. 

All Thumbs


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

All Thumbs said:


> ohio revised code
> 1533.03 harassment of hunter and fisherman
> 
> A- No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means:
> ...


the only problem with this is that it could be interpreted the other way. the hunters presence may affect the behavior of the fish in a given area. I think the law is designed to keep animal rights activists from running around scaring animals to keep you from getting a chance at harvesting them. I agree that it is inconsiderate to move in on anyone that is set up in a blind or stand (ive had people walk right in on me and set up within 50 yards), but I don't think there is any statutory repercussions for it. Just my $ .02.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Why is it all year when I am fishing the ducks and geese land all around me and seem to have no fear. But when someone is hunting, I am the one scaring the game away. I propose it is the guys shooting at them that scare them away.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That's funny. i was fishing today and had 3 ducks come right over my head if I had a tennis racket I could have hit them. All I could think of is 3 more weeks and please do that again. I'll have 1187 in hand, not fishing rod.

We had this happen on the Detroit river a few years ago. Some bass fisherman got close, but not real close. We had 3 ducks come in and 3 12 ga. shotguns go off. Needless to say, they didn't come any closer. 
Especially after seeing all 3 ducks fall out of the sky.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

mao10 said:


> the only problem with this is that it could be interpreted the other way. the hunters presence may affect the behavior of the fish in a given area. I think the law is designed to keep animal rights activists from running around scaring animals to keep you from getting a chance at harvesting them. I agree that it is inconsiderate to move in on anyone that is set up in a blind or stand (ive had people walk right in on me and set up within 50 yards), but I don't think there is any statutory repercussions for it. Just my $ .02.


I am pretty sure it goes by who was there first! Chances are good the duck hutners are going to be there first due to setting up in the wee hours of the morning! In that casem the fisherman woulkd have to be the one to stay away!


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Duck arent afraid of much untill the hunting season ,once they are shot at they get eduacated real quick. Then any boats or movment spooks them. I am a waterfowler & a fisherman .We need to respect each other . The best thing when you see decoys just give a wide berth.Like stated earlier hunters have only a small area to hunt from there assigned blind & the fisherman have the rest of the lake. Thanks for anybody being concerned.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *mao10*
> _the only problem with this is that it could be interpreted the other way. the hunters presence may affect the behavior of the fish in a given area. I think the law is designed to keep animal rights activists from running around scaring animals to keep you from getting a chance at harvesting them. I agree that it is inconsiderate to move in on anyone that is set up in a blind or stand (ive had people walk right in on me and set up within 50 yards), but I don't think there is any statutory repercussions for it. Just my $ .02._
> I am pretty sure it goes by who was there first! Chances are good the duck hutners are going to be there first due to setting up in the wee hours of the morning! In that casem the fisherman woulkd have to be the one to stay away!


 
Yes remember the courtesy goes both ways. A couple of years ago I'm catfishing as Nimisila at dusk in my boat right next to shore. A guy brings his boat in and hops in the shallow water. Starts throwing all his lumber up on shore and proceeds to start pounding stakes in the ground and pounding nails with his hammer. 
He didn't give a damn about me or that I was there waaay before him.

In general if you see a decoy spread out, stay away. But there are a few who leave their decoys out 24/7. I just watch for activity and if there is none feel free to fish the area. Two blinds at West Branch always leave their spreads out 24/7 during season.


----------



## catchabuzz (May 26, 2009)

I agree with pretty much everyone. I am a hunter and fisherman and I think no matter what your game of choice is everyone needs to be curtious. While the duck season is short that does not mean you must leave your hunting space. Any one with a gun will most likely win an argument so keep in mind that no fish is worth a confrontation. Don't worry about the shot, I hunt a public dove field where you get hit all the time and as long as they don't make a "low bird" shot you should be fine. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i thought that you were not allowed to leave your decoys overnite on public hunting areas?


----------

